# Anyone from Epitech ?



## Eldranh (28 Juillet 2010)

Bah ! Le titre dit tout en fait (il est fort ce titre ) !

J'voulais savoir s'il y avait des gens qui font des étude à l'Epitech (de Paris) parce que je vais y aller mais il me manque des infos (pour le logement etc...) et je cherche un peu partout.
Je pourrais demander sur le forum d'Epitech mais les gens ici sont tellement plus gentils, accueillants et toutes les bonnes choses qui vont avec :love: !

Et puis sur un autre forum, il pourrait y avoir le risque que quelqu'un sur Windaube me réponde :rateau:

Bon j'arrête les conneries et j'attends sagement. :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juillet 2010)

Epitech, c'est l'école de geeks du côté de la porte d'Italie ?


----------



## ringo.starr (28 Juillet 2010)

Eldranh a dit:


> j'attends sagement. :sleep:



Wai fais donc ça.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2010)

Eldranh a dit:


> Je pourrais demander sur le forum d'Epitech


 
Non, ne fait pas ça, ils sont très peu solidaires, très individualistes - l'Epitech, ce n'est pas la tribue.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2010)

Ouais.
Hier il a plu sur l'attribut.
Epitech demain il fera beau


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Juillet 2010)

Eldranh a dit:


> Je pourrais demander sur le forum d'Epitech



Ben...
T'aurais peut-être plus de chances d'avoir des réponses intéressantes là-bas, quand même...
Après, moi je dis ça, hein, je dis rien.



Eldranh a dit:


> les gens ici sont tellement plus gentils, accueillants et toutes les bonnes choses qui vont avec :love: !



Oui, alors en fait, ça non. 
Ce forum est peuplé de grosses brutes épaisses qui font rien qu'à intimider les autres pour qu'ils arrêtent de s'exprimer.
C'est une vraie jungle.

Mais c'est rien comparé à l'epitech, à ce qu'on m'a dit. 
Tu as déjà entendu parler des bizutages là-bas?
Ca fait froid dans le dos. Parait qu'ils ont droit à 10% de pertes.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juillet 2010)

Et en plus à EPITECH : l'alcool est interdit !!!! Si si : lors d'une mac lan organisée dans leur locaux, nous avions eu des remarques quant aux litres de pinacolada que j'avais apportés :rose: 

Et à 4h du mat, pendant des parties endiablées, on pouvait voir au-dessus de nous des geeks galérer sur leurs TPs en retard


----------



## rizoto (29 Juillet 2010)

Eldranh a dit:


> Bah ! Le titre dit tout en fait (il est fort ce titre ) !
> 
> J'voulais savoir s'il y avait des gens qui font des étude à l'Epitech (de Paris) parce que je vais y aller mais il me manque des infos (pour le logement etc...) et je cherche un peu partout.
> Je pourrais demander sur le forum d'Epitech mais les gens ici sont tellement plus gentils, accueillants et toutes les bonnes choses qui vont avec :love: !
> ...



Au prix ou tu payes l'année. Le mieux est peut être de demander a ton administration. 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu as déjà entendu parler des bizutages là-bas?


 Il se bizutent surtout le macbook, ca va très loin des fois. J'ai même entendu dire qu'ils etaient oblige de chanter des heures durant : "je suis ingenieur informaticien" dans une salle climatisee pleine de serveur. :love:


----------



## Gronounours (29 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et en plus à EPITECH : l'alcool est interdit !!!! Si si : lors d'une mac lan organisée dans leur locaux, nous avions eu des remarques quant aux litres de pinacolada que j'avais apportés :rose:
> 
> Et à 4h du mat, pendant des parties endiablées, on pouvait voir au-dessus de nous des geeks galérer sur leurs TPs en retard



Ouais, une honte


----------



## Romuald (29 Juillet 2010)

Un peu de lecture ? 



> École d'informatique en 5 ans après bac. La particularité de cette école est qu'elle crée des journées de 36 heures de travail. L' Epitech est autre chose qu'une simple école. La description parfaite, transmise par Boubak, en tek2 a l'epoque et maintenant tek5 (oui le chiffre qui apparaît derrière le mot "tek" est l'année) est la suivante : "Epitech n'est pas une école, c'est un framework propriétaire."
> Le diplôme Epitech est bien entendu reconnu d'utilité publique (à vérifier) par les entreprises, reconnu "super ingénieur" par les geek ou bien "super codeurs qui déchirent tout" par Dieu lui même (et aussi d'ailleurs par Chuck Norris...)


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Epitech, c'est l'école de geeks du côté de la porte d'Italie ?



même que j'y défoncé tintin*






*a MOHAA


----------



## Toximityx (29 Juillet 2010)

*Mwe, Epitech et moi une vieille histoire de me****...*

_Retour au BTS...perdu 5 600 euros ! Deux MacBook Pro ou un Mac Pro si je compte en Apple...._


----------



## Dramis (29 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et en plus à EPITECH : l'alcool est interdit !!!!




Merde, mais comment ils vont faire pour tenir une fois sur le marché du travail avec la picole du midi?

Et le jour du beaujolais nouveau, il faut un entrainement pour ça...

M'a l'air pas mal pourri comme école....


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juillet 2010)

Dramis a dit:


> M'a l'air pas mal pourri comme école....



Je sais pas, on y allait juste faire des lans


----------



## Dramis (30 Juillet 2010)

Ils ont ce qui faut pour starcraft 2 au moins?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Août 2010)

Dramis a dit:


> Ils ont ce qui faut pour starcraft 2 au moins?


 
Oui ils ont tous des PC


----------



## Toximityx (2 Août 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oui ils ont tous des PC



Des bons gros HP avec une grosse carte graphique... 

Mais si tu installes des jeux, tu te fais lincher par l'ADM direct et tu perds des épices ou des pts


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

Sinon ça arrache le cul d'écrire des titres en français ou sans faute de participe passé ?


----------



## Dramis (2 Août 2010)

Attends il va a Epitech il doit parler l'english...


----------



## rizoto (2 Août 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Des bons gros HP avec une grosse carte graphique...
> 
> Mais si tu installes des jeux, tu te fais lincher par l'ADM direct et tu perds des épices ou des pts



Ils jouent à Dune?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Août 2010)

Nan, ils jouent avec des bits.  Oooops, la charte :rose:


----------



## Eldranh (6 Août 2010)

Je sais parler english :

I love you baby, baby I love you, il est beau le lavabo, des trucs comme ça ;-)


----------



## Dramis (6 Août 2010)

Il est revenu!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Nan, ils jouent avec des bits.  Oooops, la charte :rose:



des bits et des bytes mêmes  mais c'est plein de bleu bites aussi


----------



## Tom_Sg (7 Août 2010)

De toute façon ici dès que ça parle de Bits ils sont content, moi je m'en fous j'ai ma GigaBits 

Sinon tu as l'air d'avoir assez de réponse pour te mettre sur la voie la non ?


----------



## Eldranh (7 Août 2010)

Ouais, j'suis revenu ! J'étais juste occupé à faire mon site web pour partager mes musiques (faites sur Garageband ) !

Et donc, au final, des gens d'Epitech Paris pour me dire comment me loger ? (on a fait plein de demande mais j'aimerais d'autre suggestion...)


----------



## Gronounours (7 Août 2010)

Juste en face de l'Epitech, y'a le périph'. Un carton, et zou, voilà un super logement


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Juste en face de l'Epitech, y'a le périph'. Un carton, et zou, voilà un super logement



il ne manque plus qu'un bout de papier "de l'argent pour manger" et tu a un métier d'avenir


----------



## Eldranh (7 Août 2010)

Ouais pas con !

Et quand j'aurai suffisamment de fric, je ferai du trafic de drogue.

Bon, je vais me désinscrire d'Epitech... :rateau:


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2010)

En même temps, pas besoin d'aller à Epitech pour avoir des idées sur comment se loger à Paris. Paraît qu'il y a 2.2 millions d'habitants à Paris.


----------



## Eldranh (10 Août 2010)

Oui mais 'faut avoir une raison d'habiter à Paris ! En l'occurrence pour moi : mes études à l'Epitech !

N'empêche, 2.2 Mhabitant, c'est plus du double de toute ma Région/Département actuel ! Ça va en faire du changement :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2010)

Eldranh a dit:


> N'empêche, 2.2 Mhabitant, c'est plus du double de toute ma Région/Département actuel ! Ça va en faire du changement :rateau:



T'inquiètes, tu vas pas les voir tous au même moment...


----------



## Gronounours (10 Août 2010)

Ouais, et quand bien même, t'es pas obligé de tous leur serrer la paluche le matin


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ouais, et quand bien même, t'es pas obligé de tous leur serrer la paluche le matin



surtout qu'ils veulent plus de la foutre dans la gueule la paluche


----------



## Gr3gZZ (26 Août 2010)

Il est  à Epitech ? pauvre bête, je la plains..


----------



## Eldranh (26 Août 2010)

Pourquoi ?


----------



## naas (31 Août 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et en plus à EPITECH : l'alcool est interdit !!!! Si si : lors d'une mac lan organisée dans leur locaux, nous avions eu des remarques quant aux litres de pinacolada que j'avais apportés :rose:
> 
> Et à 4h du mat, pendant des parties endiablées, on pouvait voir au-dessus de nous des geeks galérer sur leurs TPs en retard


C'est bon je vais pas plus loin dans ce fil


----------

